# Guitar amp repair in Cambridge, Ontario



## ampsplus (May 7, 2010)

Hi all. Just wanted to let you know that Amplifiers Plus has moved to a new location. I am in Cambridge now, at 100 Sheldon Dr., Unit #33.

Providing quality guitar and bass amp repairs for over 26 years now. 

Thanks


----------

